# safest flea meds



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

Okay, so I'm not looking for a preventative. I've decided that I won't be putting any preventatives on my dog, I will only apply something IF she picks up fleas. I don't want to put something monthly on her when she doesn't constantly pick up fleas. I'd rather just treat her if I notice she picks some up (I check her regularly).

My question is, should she pick up a couple fleas, which would be the better product to treat them? Capstar (which kills of existing fleas but doesn't prevent them, which I don't mind) or should I just use Advantage II when she picks up some fleas?

Keep in mind I don't care about preventing or not, I just want to use whichever is safer.

Also, how many times can you treat with Capstar, like per month or something? She doesn't pick up fleas that often but best to know just in case.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I have homemade recipe if interested..


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

CHITheresa said:


> I have homemade recipe if interested..


Yes, I definitely am


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I use the comfortis pills only if I find fleas on my dogs. I don't use a preventative.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i dont use any chemicals either i look at my busters little face and huge brown eyeballs and cant use those vet recommended chemicals i do use the dishwashing liquid dawn they used that to wash our pelicans down here in la after the oil spill and i learned of its good use it kills fleas you should look into it use as their shampoo kills fleas safe and smells so clean


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I've been using Comfortis for about a year & it's been great.


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

I totally agree. Why use toxins on your dog if not necessary. I live I FL, I do not use any flea chemicals whatsoever. And haven't for many years. IF I did see any fleas on them I would use a flea comb to remove them and use human grade DE.


----------



## Gamma (Jul 11, 2010)

CHITheresa said:


> I have homemade recipe if interested..


Hi, I too am very interested in your homemade recipe. I would appreciate your sharing it with me. Thank you. Blessings.


----------

